# Do cats really need immunisation boosters every year?



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been trying to do some research into this and all I can find is conflicting information. Some sites say yes, boosters need to be given annually, others saying every 3 years and some even longer. I was hoping someone would know the answer? Thank you


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think its the case of 'knowing' as basically its differing opinions on what should be done 

My boy has just turned 1 and I am gonna ask the breeders what they feel about annual vaccinations etc to see what they think. I dont want to vaccinate them if its unneccessary, and I dont THINK my insurance requires it, but if they need it theyll get it.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have to admit it's something that I really struggle with. There are so many differing opinions I think all you can do is research it as much as you can and make your own decision. As GM says though things such as insurance requirements also need to be considered.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Doesn't it depend on if your cats are indoor cats or outdoor cats and are around harmful things.

I don't immunise after the first 3 boosters and so far haven't noticed any getting sick so don't think it is too important to do it every year unless your cats are big on roaming.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm somewhat torn over this too and have seen the magic 3 year figure about on the interweb, mine are completely indoor cats and Monty was knocked for 6 last year after his booster so I'm just not sure what to do


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

we immunise every 3 years, though bubs has gone 4 cos i ran out of money.

it's up to you what you think is best for your cats. it's pot luck (or shitty luck) whether they catch something or not but there is an increase in some cat diseases in certain areas.. oxfordshire apparently has a high incidence of a few bad ones (highly contageous, non-curables), so depending on where you are you need to ask the vets what the area is like and hope they are truthful rather than money grabbing.

even indoor cats are susceptible so don't assume that just cos it never goes out that it won't catch something, you take it to the vets which is abit like a doctors (a hive of infectious diseases) and YOU go outside and can bring in plenty of germs.

check your insurance, if it's not bothered then it is entirely up to you. Immunisation doesn't guarantee it won't get something, just minimises the risk.

hope that's some sort of help.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

According to the FAB guidelines for catteries the important thing is the spacing of the first three vaccinations. Think of the initial course 3 weeks apart and then ensure that the first booster is given *within 12 months.* After this your cat will only ever need one booster no matter how long the interval - no need to go through the initial two jabs course again whatever vets tell you.

I think it's accepted now that 3 years is fine for one element but some vaccinate yearly for the other - can't remember which way round I'm afraid between 'cat flu' and enteritis. I'm not sure if this is because it's been proved that one does only last a year or (more likely) they haven't bothered to test to see it lasts longer.

Because I have a mixture of cats I have a mixture of protocols. My entire girls are vaccinated each year but not with leukaemia. My studs are vaccinated annually including leukaemia because I take in outside girls to stud. Once a cat of mine is no longer being bred from or shown then they are never vaccinated again. I've got some pretty old cats here which have not been vaccinated for years BUT were for 4/5 years. I reckon that's enough - probably more than enough.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I'm somewhat torn over this too and have seen the magic 3 year figure about on the interweb, mine are completely indoor cats and Monty was knocked for 6 last year after his booster so I'm just not sure what to do


Im with you on this too.Meeko had his first booster this year and although it cant be proved this was the cause,he was quite unwell for a few days after it and had a bad dose of "dire rear"In the time I've had him he has never before had a runny bum.Vets opinion is they are happy to give "booster" every 18 months but not any later.Guess I have a lot to think about before next year.Pet plan only stipulate that anything related to vaccination will not be covered if boosters are not maintained.


----------



## aliecia (Jul 26, 2011)

Our cat was given her yearly vaccines every year on scheduled, until about almost two years ago when we bought home our second kitten, I started reading alot about the negative impact of over-vaccination. After some research I found out about the titer test and started having it done yearly at our vets. It checks if your cat is still protected against the disease, so if your cat has a high titer for rabies, then he/she is still protected and doesn't need the vaccine. The thing about the rabies vaccine is that depending on where you live, it may be required by law for your cat to get a rabies shot, even if they have a high titer for it. Our vet is amazing and we've been going to him for many years, being a cat owner himself, he informed us that a yearly vaccine offers more than a year protection, the protection could last up to 2 to 3 years. I'm not anti vaccines, I think that they are an important part in keeping your cat healthy, but I don't want to give our cats any type of medication or vaccine that isn't necessary.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

all my cats (indoor cats) were all immunised every year, until four of them caught calicivirus. i was told at the time that they werent covered for this, even though the vaccination card said they were, but after that i left the vaccs off. also at the time i was made redundant from my job so it was extra expense. thats was in 2003.
i was told by my vet that if they have vaccs for about 3-4 years then they should be covered for the rest of their lives


----------

